# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλουβί για Cockatiel

## ellaki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 
Επειδή σύντομα θα αποκτήσω ένα κοκατιλάκι θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως κάποιος απο εσάς έχει να μου χαρίσει ένα κλουβί.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## kostas0206

Ελλη ευχομαι να βρεις κλουβι.
Αλλα αν εχεις μερακι μπορεις να φτιαξεις εσυ ενα μονη σου.

----------

